
Microsoft Azure Well-Architected Framework - yarapavan
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/architecture/framework/
======
yarapavan
Quoting Corey Quinn (lastweekinaws.com):

I apparently went to a whole lot of unnecessary work to build out a cohesive,
original model for how to build a cloud environment that paid attention to
varying aspects and constraints. Instead I could have just pulled a Microsoft
Azure and ripped AWS off wholesale to create the "Microsoft Azure Well-
Architected Framework". Seriously, this thing is such a blatant rip-off that I
expect to see weird copy and paste artifacts.

AWS Well Architected Framework: [https://aws.amazon.com/architecture/well-
architected/](https://aws.amazon.com/architecture/well-architected/)

